# bent front legs on new kids?



## sinthome (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, I have a doe who kidded triplets. They are a little over 48hrs old. I am now noticing for the first time that at least two of the three kids have a front leg that is bandied at the knee in a weird angle. They don't seem to be injuries, just poor conformity. Is it worth trying to splint them or will they straighten out on their own? Photos attached.

At first I noticed the bucking looking awkward. Since his mama has been getting somewhat rough with him (not fully rejecting him, but not letting him nurse as long) I thought maybe it was an injury. But now I am thinking it is a conformity issue with two or maybe all three of the kids. If there is any preventative knowledge or other experiences with this issue to share, I would love to learn. This is my first kidding season and I have two more pregnant does coming up soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd give them a B0-se shot....


Milk out mom... just enough to make her comfortable...sounds like.. she is sore and that is why she is being pushy with the babies.... after you do this...she should be OK with the kids nursing......do this anytime you see ...she is really tight or acting this way to her kids....


Also...check her milk... to make sure... it looks good and she doesn't have mastitis starting....

Congrats on the new kiddo's :thumb:


----------



## sinthome (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks!

Since I guess BoSe shots require an Rx prescription, I called the vet and described what is going on. He thinks it is low grade rickets and a vitamin D deficiency and said to come by the office tomorrow and he would set me up with everything. Probably should have called him a month ago, but life has been a little hectic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good ...that your vet is knowledgeable.....and is going to help you...keep us updated..... :hug: ray:


----------

